# Rescuing another pregnant cat



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

I think my cousin thinks im an animal sanctuary.

She rang me a few weeks ago about Hope who was heavily pregnant and needed a home desperatly so i took her in and 5 days later she gave birth to 4 beautiful tabby kitties.

She rang me again this weekend about another pregnant cat. She is around 5 weeks pregnant and needs a home asap so im going to look at her tomorrow.

I am deffo going to have my hands full. Will update more when we have seen her and hopefully brought her home x


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> I think my cousin thinks im an animal sanctuary.
> 
> She rang me a few weeks ago about Hope who was heavily pregnant and needed a home desperatly so i took her in and 5 days later she gave birth to 4 beautiful tabby kitties.
> 
> ...


aww bless you x


----------



## lailabear (Nov 10, 2009)

poor you, but well done for the good work! where are these cats coming from ?? do you think you will have trouble finding homes for them?you going to have your hands full when they are all tearing around, i only had 5 and half my house got demolished!!


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

Blimey your house will be jammed packed. Were these your cousins cats or people that your cousin knows? 

Is there someone else that could take her in - maybe from here?


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

lailabear said:


> poor you, but well done for the good work! where are these cats coming from ?? do you think you will have trouble finding homes for them?you going to have your hands full when they are all tearing around, i only had 5 and half my house got demolished!!





JoWDC said:


> Blimey your house will be jammed packed. Were these your cousins cats or people that your cousin knows?
> 
> Is there someone else that could take her in - maybe from here?


They are people my cousin knows. I swear she thinks im an animals sanctuary as she phoned me earlier about a chocolate lab her friend cant keep but i had to say no.

I have people that will have the kittens. All of hopes are already reserved

I dont mind taking her and she is just around the corner from me


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

Good on you for helping out. What out though or your house will become a rescue centre.


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

JoWDC said:


> Good on you for helping out. What out though or your house will become a rescue centre.


PMSL im sure my family will love that lol


----------



## Missymoo (May 19, 2009)

Well done for taking her in :thumbup:


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Well we have Dink. she is beautiful. Shes already having a wonder around her room and has met Bird and they were both great with eachother. She has a nice sized belly on her and huhe nipples but i would say she has a few weeks left to go


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

Shes a stunner. If her kittens take after Mum they'll go v. quickly.


----------



## Sarahnorris (Dec 1, 2008)

very cute, and good for you taking her in


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

JoWDC said:


> Shes a stunner. If her kittens take after Mum they'll go v. quickly.


She is lovely. Soo loving already x


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Im guessing Dink is around 7 weeks pregnant as we felt her babies move today


----------

